

Care that Facebook is killing privacy? You might be an old fogey - necrecious
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/backlash-old-people-facebook/

======
sraybell
Anybody that spends just a few minutes reading about privacy on the web, and
hell, elsewhere, would most certainly care about this. This old fogey crap is
very tiresome. As if having any sort of age to you immediately means you care
more for things that don't matter.

They may not care about their privacy, but I do. The rights of others are also
my rights. It's not theirs to squander away so easily.

FYI, I'm 27.

------
iamdave
_The company asks survey participants: “If you’ve heard anything about the
brand in the last two weeks, was it positive or negative?”_

That's an incredibly subjective question to ask if you're out to show
correlation between age and reverence of personal privacy.

------
lid
I think this is the wrong question to ask. I'm an old fogey - 44 - and I don't
like Facebook. But, it's not about the privacy - there is no such thing on the
Internet - and if you don't recognize that, well fool you. The question, me
thinks, should be: Care that Facebook is sneaky?

------
morelikely
Care that facebook is killing privacy? You might be a [whiney, entitled
dipshit]([http://www.paulcarr.com/facebook-breached-my-privacy-and-
oth...](http://www.paulcarr.com/facebook-breached-my-privacy-and-other-things-
that-whiny-entitled-dipshits-say/)).

